# Application Comparison (Screenwriting)



## googoomuck (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey guys. I'm applying to screenwriting programs this fall and started making a little list of materials I would need to get together for different schools (aside from the usual transcripts, etc.). I thought some of you might find it useful to see this information at a glance too. Some of this might be inaccurate since not every site has been updated for the new year, but it at least gives you an idea. See the sites for more details. These seem to be the most popular programs in LA, feel free to add more, or other disciplines 

UCLA
due: November 1 (maybe? this is last year's, is it the same every year?)
fee: $90
-statement of purpose (1-2 pages)
-writing sample/s (max 200 pages)

USC
due: November 15 (again, maybe? no year on the site)
fee: $85 (i guess--it says this is the fee for "most" of their grad programs)
-autobiographical character sketch (1-2 pages)
-scene in an elevator (2-5 pages)
-scene with stay/go conflict (2-5 pages)
-most challenging moment (1-2 pages)
-writing sample (10 pages, doesn't have to be script, can be excerpt with context explained)

AFI
due: December 1
fee: $90
-narrative statement (max 5 pages)
-sample script (max 20 pages, with synopsis if excerpt)

LMU
due: January 15 (this is last year's again)
fee: $50
-personal statement (under 1000 words)
-same conflict scene as USC (2-5 pages)
-feature length script for TV or film
-writing sample of your choice

to apply to these four schools as a US citizen would cost you $315


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Sep 22, 2015)

UCLA's deadline has been 11/1 for the last handful of years, so that's probably set in stone. USC changed their deadline last year, making the "priority deadline" 11/15 and the "general deadline" as 12/1. I believe they said that the priority deadline allowed you to be notified of their decision first, but I feel like they just said that to try and spread out the number of applications that came in over a two week period. Basically everybody found out at the same time, so I wouldn't fret if you want to take the extra couple of weeks and shoot for the 12/1 deadline.

You also have to have a CV and a "Creative Portfolio List" for USC.


----------



## Alison Hendrix (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey The Arsenal,

Did you find yourself sending excessive pages of creative work to UCLA? I find with the 200 page limit I want to send everything I've written (screenplays, short stories, poems, etc.) but I almost think it may be better to send less of the best work I've done, if that makes sense?

Would love to hear your thoughts?


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Sep 23, 2015)

When I considered the professors having to review all of the applications that came in, I decided to send no more than 100 pages. I ended up sending two half-hour pilots and the first 10 pages of a feature.

In my opinion, the only reason they allow you to send in all types of creative writing is so they don't discourage great writers from applying with little to no experience in screenwriting. If you've got scripts you're happy with, I'd make that the bulk of your submission, and I wouldn't worry too much about number of pages. In talking with the other first years, I ran across a lot of people who submitted maybe just a single half-hour pilot or a single hour-long drama that got in. Conversely, I also know of several people who really came close to the 200 page limit.

Ultimately, I decided that they can tell if you're a good writer well before reading 200 pages. My one piece of advice is to submit only the material you're most confident in. Just for appearances, I'd say you'd want to get at least to 30 pages or something like that, but I'm sure somebody's been accepted with just 20 pages of kick-ass material.

Brian Koppelman gives two words of advice to every aspiring screenwriter he comes into contact with: Calculate Less.

In my experience from talking to other first years here at UCLA and at other schools on this website, the same advice applies. Remember that these schools have been reviewing applications for decades upon decades. Just throw them your best writing and an honest, energized personal statement, and hope for the best. Great writing and sincere passion is fairly easy for them to pick out. 

Don't hesitate to throw any other questions you might have at me-- this site was invaluable to me for several years in both drumming up the confidence to apply and granting me access to those who went before me.


----------

